# new bow hunter



## parki (Mar 13, 2009)

I want to get started into bow hunting. I was wondering what a good bow package would be but i dont want it to get to expensive...any opinions would help


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you have a price range in mind?


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Best advice would be to go to a sporting goods store or dedicated bow hunting store and try out some bows. They will measure your draw and narrow down your choices and go through the proper accessories for you and the bow. Go get expert advice and get what you want and need.

H2OfowlND


----------



## mmhoium (Jun 16, 2009)

When I started bow hunting a few years ago I went to my local sporting goods store and tried out a few bows. I took the measurements and weight numbers that I liked and looked in the local classifieds. I ended up with an older Browning bow for under $100. Then was able to pick and choose the accessories that I wanted and could afford.

I would recommend you buy a used, inexpensive bow to start with and use that for a year or so. By then you will know how serious you want to be with the sport (no doubt you will end up spending a great deal of time with you bow, its addicting). Thats what I did and it worked for me but everyone is different.

One thing, don't be fooled by the guy in the Bow section of your sporting goods store; you don't need $500 worth of accessories to get started.


----------



## parki (Mar 13, 2009)

> Do you have a price range in mind?


I was looking to spend under 450


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Look at PSE. It's is a quality brand at a more affordable price. You don't need to be shooting a Mathews or Hoyt to get started.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never been a fan of 'packages" be it bow,gun or anything else for that matter.Go to a good pro shop try some bows,accessories and they should give you a decent discount on a full outfit.As always some excellent deals can be had on leftover bows via ebay.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't get suckered into thing you need a Hoyt, Bowtech, or Mathews. If I can fill tags with a longbow, trust me, any compound is going to work. Pick the one that feels right to you. Get quality broadheads!


----------

